# Iconos y emblemas en el nuevo Gnome2.2

## tirantloblanc

Me acabo de instalar el nuevo Gnome2.2  y tengo un par de preguntas:

- He pérdido la previsualización de ficheros de texto e imágenes, alguien sabe como volver a activarla? Las opciones del Nautilus están todas bien puestas.

- Los emblemas de las carpetas ahora me aparecen en una esquina, alguien sabe si se pueden poner en el centro del icono, como en Gnome 2.0?

Gracias!

----------

## jBilbo

 *tirantloblanc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - He pérdido la previsualización de ficheros de texto e imágenes, alguien sabe como volver a activarla? Las opciones del Nautilus están todas bien puestas.
> 
> 

 

Abre una ventana del nautilus, Editar --> Preferencias -->  pestaña Vista Previa.

----------

## tirantloblanc

Gracias, pero como digo, las opciones de Nautilus están puestas correctamente y la previsualización de texto sigue sin funcionar.

La previsualización de imágenes volvió a funcionar en cuanto cambié de tema en Gnome...

----------

## Asth

Ahora muchas de las opciones que antes se encontraban en el menu , estan en el gconf, si no encuentras los que buscas te aconsejo que mires en el gconf-editor. ( por ejemplo alli encontre para que el nuevo nautilus no se encarge de poner los iconos en el desktop ).

----------

## Burguito

Ahora voy a hacer una pregunta muy tonta   :Embarassed:  Para que sirven los emblemas?   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   Nunca los he utilizao ni me han hecho falta (que yo sepa  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## tirantloblanc

 *Burguito wrote:*   

> Ahora voy a hacer una pregunta muy tonta   Para que sirven los emblemas?            Nunca los he utilizao ni me han hecho falta (que yo sepa  )

 

En realidad solo tienen una función visual  :Very Happy: . Yo los tengo en mis carpetas para diferenciar más rapidamente entre el contenido de éstas (música, proyectos, imágenes, programas, etc...).

Respondiendo a Asth: También miré el gconf, pero no conseguí encontrar ninguna opción referente a ello. He preguntado en foros específicos de gnome a ver si consigo que alguien me cuente algo. 

Saludos y gracias a todos.

----------

## Burguito

asias por rellenar un pedacito de mi ignorancia   :Smile: 

----------

## Myth

los únicos iconos que se ven bien los los pertenecientes a imgenes. De hecho no me aparece bien ni la papelera   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

